# How will this affect UFC in UK?



## alcatraz (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw this news report on the BBC website, and my mind went straight to the UFC events in the UK.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/athletics/8812123.stm


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 13, 2010)

I think the Americans will worry about it far more than we will. The UFC doesn't bring across the big names and the seats don't sell as much as they do in the States. The last UFC here they brought people down from the cheap seats to fill the seats around the octagon. In the UK people like to see home fighters and there's plenty of shows featuring them so if the UFc doesn't come here who cares lol! If they come and feature more UK and Eurpean fighters they may sell more seats. UK MMA and USA MMA has differences that perhaps bringing more UK fighters on may improve the UFC which has too much flash not enough substance. It's fine for the fan boys but for pure MMA forget it. You have better fight promotions in Scotland btw may not be as big but definitely more substance


----------

